# Where to fish for eyes on Mosquito?



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

I've never fished mosquito, but i'm going up with my boat Friday. Can anybody give me some advise for fishing for the wally's on this lake? I need to know locations..... I plan on jig fishing it with night crawlers.....
Would be much appreciated!!


----------

